# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Trump Might Be Sick

## r3volution 3.0

Now, as many of you know, I have nothing but contempt 

However, it would not be good for this country to have the President, any President, even this one, in the sick ward.

The DJIA $#@! its pants today on lower oil prices; watch what happens if the POTUS is ill. 

...because this isn't a market, it's politics. 

So, let us hope doesn't get sick; may his immune system be more effective than his brain. 




> President Donald Trump  had contact with two Republican congressmen before their announcements  Monday that they were entering self-quarantine after learning they had  been previously exposed to someone since diagnosed with coronavirus.


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/09/coll...uarantine.html

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I read that 20% of the Iranian Congress is sick.

Cruz self quarantined.

Gaetz self quarantined.

And...Mark Meadows self quarantines.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/09/t...l-coronavirus/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I read that 20% of the Iranian Congress is sick.
> 
> Cruz self quarantined.
> 
> Gaetz self quarantined.
> 
> And...Mark Meadows self quarantines.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/09/t...l-coronavirus/


Meadows? He pretends to be a small government fellow from time to time. 

No word on Massie, Amash, Paul the Younger?

P.S. Those are really the only members I care about.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Meadows? He pretends to be a small government fellow from time to time. 
> 
> No word on Massie, Amash, Paul the Younger?
> 
> P.S. Those are really the only members I care about.


AOC, Oman, Pelosi,...?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> AOC, Oman, Pelosi,...?


What are, horrible people?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Meadows? He pretends to be a small government fellow from time to time. 
> 
> No word on Massie, Amash, Paul the Younger?
> 
> P.S. Those are really the only members I care about.


Good news! Rand wants a foreign aid reduction amended to the Covid 19 bill.

https://theweek.com/speedreads/89997...ronavirus-bill

Paul, a deficit hawk, wants to ensure the U.S. has some way to fund the COVID-19 package, so he's trying to sneak a foreign aid cut in there. Paul is confident he'll get a vote, but he's prepared to stick around in Washington all weekend either way.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> What are, horrible people?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Good news! Rand wants a foreign aid reduction amended to the Covid 19 bill.
> 
> https://theweek.com/speedreads/89997...ronavirus-bill
> 
> Paul, a deficit hawk, wants to ensure the U.S. has some way to fund the COVID-19 package, so he's trying to sneak a foreign aid cut in there. Paul is confident he'll get a vote, but he's prepared to stick around in Washington all weekend either way.


Brass balls, just like his dad.

----------


## nikcers

Can't tell if it's incubating or not.  Everyone could have it technically. This will probably be the final nail in the EU

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Can't tell if it's incubating or not.  Everyone could have it technically. This will probably be the final nail in the EU


Right, I find the messaging from the CDC and other organizations conflicting. Wear a mask only if you have symptoms or are positive. Meanwhile, it is contagious without anyone showing symptoms.

Frankly, at a minimum, I think we should all be wearing masks. Besides, it will protect us against biorecognition cameras.

----------


## nikcers

> Right, I find the messaging from the CDC and other organizations conflicting. Wear a mask only if you have symptoms or are positive. Meanwhile, it is contagious without anyone showing symptoms.
> 
> Frankly, at a minimum, I think we should all be wearing masks. Besides, it will protect us against biorecognition cameras.


The people wearing the masks because doctors wear them. Even though they wear them primarily so they don't get their patients sick... Most of those people don't even realize they aren't wearing gloves. They probably still have other people that have prepared their food and aren't washing their hands before they touch their face or food.

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

2% chance of mortality (In China) X 2% of contacting the virus = 0.04% chance of Trump fatality. That is probably higher than reality.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Democrats are surely hoping that the president comes down with the coronavirus.

----------


## Todd

> Now, as many of you know, I have nothing but contempt
> 
> However, it would not be good for this country to have the President, any President, even this one, in the sick ward.
> 
> The DJIA $#@! its pants today on lower oil prices; watch what happens if the POTUS is ill. 
> 
> ...because this isn't a market, it's politics. 
> 
> So, let us hope  doesn't get sick; may his immune system be more effective than his brain. 
> ...


Hear hear!   ......No sick 


I'll put that on my prayer list.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Language... he may not be perfect but he's still POTUS.

That said, he should exercise some caution, assuming this is not fakenews. 
CDC is advising people in their 60s to take it easy/stay home and he's in 70s.




> *
> 
> The president shook hands with multiple people who were at CPAC and exposed to the coronavirus*
> 
> by Clio Chang
> Mar 9 2020
> 
> Over the weekend it was reported  that an attendee of the annual Conservative Political Action Conference  (CPAC) had tested positive for COVID-19, more commonly known as  coronavirus. The group hosting CPAC said that the attendee had not interacted with Trump or Vice President Mike Pence. 
>  But on Monday it quickly became clear that Trump shook hands with multiple people who _ were_ in direct contact with the attendee, putting the president just two degrees away from the virus. 
>  The first person, CPAC chairman Matt Schlapp, confirmed  on Sunday that he was in contact with the infected person and shook  hands with Trump on the last day of the conference, according to Politico. The second, Rep. Doug Collins (R-Ga.), was informed  on Monday that he was in a photo with the attendee and has since placed  himself in “self-quarantine.” Trump was pictured shaking hands with  Collins last week after CPAC:


https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/e...ac-coronavirus


* 5 Hugs in One Day*
Feb 24, 2020

----------


## RonZeplin

Trump is likely to die from the coronavirus before the election, one commie who won't be on the ballot.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> AOC, Oman, Pelosi,...?


If they all came down with the coronavirus, I would be so happy.

----------


## kpitcher

> Right, I find the messaging from the CDC and other organizations conflicting. Wear a mask only if you have symptoms or are positive. Meanwhile, it is contagious without anyone showing symptoms.
> 
> Frankly, at a minimum, I think we should all be wearing masks. Besides, it will protect us against biorecognition cameras.


I do like the idea of messing with facial recognition. Maybe we should start being like Japan and just wear masks all the time in public?

----------


## RJB

*Orange man bad and sick!!!*

----------


## Created4

> Brass balls, just like his dad.


I wish! His dad obviously has had an influence on him, but he is clearly *NOT* "like his dad."

----------


## dannno

> I wish! His dad obviously has had an influence on him, but he is clearly *NOT* "like his dad."


Ya, not the same, they both have the same principled stand on liberty issues, Rand is more effective at implementing it though.

----------


## TomtheTinker

> Ya, not the same, they both have the same principled stand on liberty issues, Rand is more effective at implementing it though.


Ron is more effective at inspiring.
Rand is more effective at implementing.
Ron gave us Rand.
Rand gave us??

I am thankful for both. Long term its likely Ron will have had a greater impact but that is subjective and still much of Rand's story is yet to be told, hopefully.

----------


## parocks

> I do like the idea of messing with facial recognition. Maybe we should start being like Japan and just wear masks all the time in public?


Well off topic, but it seems to me that those aluminized mylar sheets would make great masks.  You can see through the aluminized mylar, to you, it's like sunglasses, but to the outside, it's a mirror.  Just like a bag with an open bottom, you don't have to cut holes, etc.

----------


## Created4

> Ya, not the same, *they both have the same principled stand on liberty issues*, Rand is more effective at implementing it though.


Couldn't disagree more. Ron Paul was a purest. He didn't compromise, and he didn't play politics. He stuck to his principles and let the chips fall where they were supposed to.

Of course, he didn't get elected to POTUS either, or ever head up any major committees. But it didn't matter. Ron was all about principles.

Rand, not as much. He plays the game a bit, and he believes he must "for the greater good", I suppose, so that he can reach higher levels of politics.

That was never more evident when Rand Paul endorsed Mitt Romney for president, when Ron never would have done that (and didn't!) 

One example of many....

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Couldn't disagree more. Ron Paul was a purest. He didn't compromise, and he didn't play politics. He stuck to his principles and let the chips fall where they were supposed to.
> 
> Of course, he didn't get elected to POTUS either, or ever head up any major committees. But it didn't matter. Ron was all about principles.
> 
> Rand, not as much. He plays the game a bit, and he believes he must "for the greater good", I suppose, so that he can reach higher levels of politics.
> 
> That was never more evident when Rand Paul endorsed Mitt Romney for president, when Ron never would have done that (and didn't!) 
> 
> One example of many....


He has the same principles, he just has a different set of tactics for serving them.

You can disagree with some of his tactics, I certainly didn't think he should have endorsed Romney. (certainly not when he did)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Orange man bad and sick!!!*


To be fair, Obama supporters had not coined BMB acronym pre 2016 election when GOPA leader had made a skin color statement  that sort of said BMB.
To honor those Obama supporters, perhaps use of OMB should be retired.

----------


## dannno

> Couldn't disagree more. Ron Paul was a purest. He didn't compromise, and he didn't play politics. He stuck to his principles and let the chips fall where they were supposed to.
> 
> Of course, he didn't get elected to POTUS either, or ever head up any major committees. But it didn't matter. Ron was all about principles.
> 
> Rand, not as much. He plays the game a bit, and he believes he must "for the greater good", I suppose, so that he can reach higher levels of politics.
> 
> That was never more evident when Rand Paul endorsed Mitt Romney for president, when Ron never would have done that (and didn't!) 
> 
> One example of many....


Um, ya, the thing is, Rand is just as principled as Ron Paul. If they could both design the government from scratch, they would design pretty much the same thing. 

Ron Paul would vote for a tax break because lower taxes are better than higher taxes. So is Ron Paul not a purist?? OMG, he voted for a 10% income tax, it's a huge tax reduction, but he voted for an income tax!!

Rand Paul is doing the same thing, just more effectively. 

Ron Paul is something to aspire to, it would be great if most of the people in government had the same beliefs as him and voted that way. But we have to deal with reality. And we have to deal with the fact that a more tyrannical government is worse than a less tyrannical government. That's where Rand shines.

----------


## devil21

"Self quarantined" Rep. Gaetz was all up on Ivanka and Jared and others (Mike Lee...hmm) at a lightly publicized book release party for some Trump shill writer from Turning Point USA (fake Tea Party usurper) a few days ago.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I wish! His dad obviously has had an influence on him, but he is clearly *NOT* "like his dad."


I'm often critical of sonny boy, but, in this case, refusing to go with the panicked flow...

...and applying his principles in a politically unpopular way is Ron-like, and that deserves credit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

How prophetic. Wild speculation thread now much closer to reality. Trump has been exposed, and now qualifies to be quarantined. What will the market do if Trump is diagnosed with coronavirus?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro, who met with President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence at Mar-a-Lago over the weekend, has tested positive for the 2019 novel coronavirus, Brazilian news outlet Jornal O Dia and Fox News reported Friday.
> 
> Bolsonaro was tested Thursday after his press secretary Fabio Wajngarten, who also met with Trump, tested positive for the virus.
> ...
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/jair-b...-media-reports


Mayor of Miami also tested positive, had met with Bolsonaro.




> Miami Mayor Francis Suarez has tested positive for COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, four days after the mayor attended a Miami event with a Brazilian government official who later tested positive for the virus.
> 
> Read more here: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/loc...241163311.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Democrats are surely hoping that the president comes down with the coronavirus.


Bill Kristol is ecstatic right now. He will be campaign manager for Pence/Haley 2020.

----------


## dannno

> Mayor of Miami also tested positive, had met with Bolsonaro.


LOL, Tom Hanks and now the Mayor of Miami??

There are rumors that since the arrests of all the satanic pedophiles are about to go down, that some of them may use the Corona Virus as an escape hatch.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Ron is more effective at inspiring.
> Rand is more effective at implementing.
> Ron gave us Rand.
> Rand gave us??
> 
> I am thankful for both. Long term its likely Ron will have had a greater impact but that is subjective and still much of Rand's story is yet to be told, hopefully.


Ros is an idealist. Rand is pragmatic. I preferred the idealism, but at the end of the day, it appears pragmatism gets more accomplished. Or maybe they are both important, without Ron's idealism, there never would have been enough support for a Rand.

----------


## dannno

> Ros is an idealist. Rand is pragmatic. I preferred the idealism, but at the end of the day, it appears pragmatism gets more accomplished. *Or maybe they are both important*, without Ron's idealism, there never would have been enough support for a Rand.


They are both important.

----------


## specsaregood

> Ros is an idealist. Rand is pragmatic. I preferred the idealism, but at the end of the day, it appears pragmatism gets more accomplished. Or maybe they are both important, without Ron's idealism, there never would have been enough support for a Rand.


Ron gets a raw deal as an idealist.  He was plenty pragmatic as well, many of his proposals were pragmatic in their approach to fixing the problems he recognized.  eg: His competing currency legislation was a pragmatic approach to tackling the problems with our monetary policy.  His proposal to allow people to opt-out of social security was a pragmatic approach as well.

----------


## devil21

> LOL, Tom Hanks and now the Mayor of Miami??
> 
> There are rumors that since the arrests of all the satanic pedophiles are about to go down, that some of them may use the Corona Virus as an escape hatch.


    Yeah, I'm sure once the national emergency is declared shortly and FEMA is put in charge, that's who they will be going after.    The FEMA camps were planned back in the 80's to round up pedos in 2020....sounds legit.

----------


## dannno

> Yeah, I'm sure once the national emergency is declared shortly and FEMA is put in charge, that's who they will be going after.    The FEMA camps were planned back in the 80's to round up pedos in 2020....sounds legit.


Incorrect. 

The FEMA camps were planned back in the 80s to round up patriots, but they were exposed and now are going to be used by patriots to round up satanic pedophiles.

Also see:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...itive-Canaderr

----------


## devil21

> Incorrect. 
> 
> The FEMA camps were planned back in the 80s to round up patriots, but they were exposed and now are going to be used by patriots to round up satanic pedophiles.
> 
> Also see:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...itive-Canaderr


Thanks for sharing the planned narrative.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*UPDATE: Brazil President Bolsonaro Denies He Tested Positive for Coronavirus After Meeting Trump*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*UPDATE: Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro Says SECOND TEST CAME BACK NEGATIVE for Coronavirus*

----------


## shakey1



----------


## AngryCanadian

> Mayor of Miami also tested positive, had met with Bolsonaro.


Bolsonaro previously claimed he didn't have the virus he claimed this was propaganda hm.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

These are not olden times of kings and monarchs when sometimes news of ailment was kept from masses to keep calm, but looking at press questions today it is obvious that modern democratic news media can be tad bit too nosy about health and fitness of commander in chief.
This POTUS is a straight shooter, no reason to doubt his word when he says he is fit.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Trump says he took the coronavirus test as a precaution — the results are pending*
> 
> Published Sat, Mar 14 202011:07 AM EDT Updated 10 min ago
> Jesse Pound
> 
> US  Vice President Mike Pence (L) speaks as US President Donald J. Trump  (R) and other members of the White House Coronavirus Task Force listen  during declaration a national emergency due to the COVID-19 coronavirus  pandemic, in the Rose Garden of the White House, in Washington, DC,  United States on March 13, 2020.
> Yasin Ozturk | Anadolu Agency | Getty Images
> 
> _This is breaking news. Please check back for updates_
> ...


cnbc.com/2020/03/14/vice-president-mike-pence-to-hold-press-conference-on-coronavirus-response-at-noon-et.html


Just watched part of yesterday's press conf where POTUS appeared with leaders of top US companies like Walmart, Roche, CVS and others and a reporter's question suggested that POTUS was being 'selfish' by not taking the test and exposing others to risk.

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Trump's coronavirus test came back negative, meaning he does not have the virus, according to the White House physician.
"Last  night after an in-depth discussion with the President regrading  COVID-19 testing, he elected to proceed," Dr. Sean Conley said in a  release. "This evening I received confirmation that the test is  negative."
"One  week after having dinner with the Brazilian delegation in Mar-a-Lago,  the President remains symptom-free," he added. "I have been in daily  contact with the CDC [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention] and  White House Coronavirus Task Force, and we are encouraging the  implementation of all their best practices for exposure reduction and  transmission mitigation."
Trump had revealed earlier Saturday that he took the coronavirus test and was awaiting the results.

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tru...ite-house-says

----------


## Anti Federalist

>

----------


## Aratus

> Democrats are surely hoping that the president comes down with the coronavirus.


odds are.... he has been near someone who was near a person with it.  the KEVIN BACON six degrees of separation game hints at this.
odds are....  if he is sick with it, even if its mild and not debilitating...yet....  we won't be told a damn thing. you think they want to upset us?
odds are...  the Democrats have to think this thru... Pence may have to be an acting president.... if.... we have a POTUS who is out of it.

----------

